# non c'entra niente / nulla



## _aila

A volte sento "non centra/centro niente", almeno credo che é quello che sento.. Cosa vuol dire?


----------



## Alfry

_aila said:
			
		

> A volte sento "non *c'entra*/*c'entro* niente", almeno credo che é quello che sento.. Cosa vuol dire?


 
Si,

Questa cosa non c'entra [niente/nulla]= This thing has nothing to do with it 

Questa cosa non c'entra [niente/nulla] con XXXX = 
This thing has nothing to do with XXXX


----------



## _aila

Ah, ok, thanks!


----------



## simonaj

E' se lui non c'entra niente perche non ha mai detto niente riguardo queste voci. Il suo silenzio sembra dare credito alle accuse contro lui.

And if he ..............................., why don't he ever say anything about these rumors. His silence seems to confirm the charges against him.

Is my translation correct ? And how to say " non c'entra niente"?
Thanks.


----------



## Max.89

If he isn't involved at all forse...


----------



## You little ripper!

_Isn't involved / has nothing to do with it._


----------



## giacinta

simonaj said:
			
		

> E' se lui non c'entra niente perche non ha mai detto niente riguardo queste voci. Il suo silenzio sembra dare credito alle accuse contro lui.
> 
> And if it he has nothing to do with it, why hasn't he ever said anything  about these rumors. His silence seems to confirm the charges against him.
> 
> Is my translation correct ? And how to say " non c'entra niente"?
> Thanks.


 
"don't" is wrong.  he doesn't; they don't.
"non ha mai detto niente" e' nel passato.  "don't" and "doesn't" e' nel presente.

Giacinta


----------



## Jacob

Is c'entra a contraction of ci entra?


----------



## fede5

Jacob said:
			
		

> Is c'entra a contraction of ci entra?



Yes...it is!!!


----------



## fede5

fede5 said:
			
		

> Yes...it is!!!



Well...actually it's not a contraction like "it is-it's"...It is because there are 2 vowels... c*i e*ntra...So you need to put the apostrophe between them...and to remove the first one!!!


----------



## Jacob

So does this translate literally as "enters there"?


----------



## fede5

Jacob said:
			
		

> So does this translate literally as "enters there"?



Yes!!!


----------



## Saoul

fede5 said:
			
		

> Yes!!!


 
Nope!

Entra is he enters here.
C'entra is "he's involved" as stated before.

C'entrare means to have something to do, or to be involved as correctly state above. 

It has nothing to do with "entrare"
Non c'entra niente con entrare! 

Well the above example, is quite clarifying, isn't it?


----------



## Jacob

Saoul said:
			
		

> Nope!
> 
> Entra is he enters here.
> C'entra is "he's involved" as stated before.
> 
> C'entrare means to have something to do, or to be involved as correctly state above.
> 
> It has nothing to do with "entrare"
> Non c'entra niente con entrare!
> 
> Well the above example, is quite clarifying, isn't it?



What is its literal translation?


----------



## Saoul

The one Fede supplied you with. But it means something completely different.


----------



## Jacob

Ok, thanks.


----------



## fede5

Saoul said:
			
		

> Nope!
> 
> Entra is he enters here.
> C'entra is "he's involved" as stated before.
> 
> C'entrare means to have something to do, or to be involved as correctly state above.
> 
> It has nothing to do with "entrare"
> Non c'entra niente con entrare!
> 
> Well the above example, is quite clarifying, isn't it?



I didn't mean that "c'entra" could be translated as "enters here"...I just meant that that was the meaning of the words!
I'm sorry if it confused you...


----------



## Saoul

fede5 said:
			
		

> I didn't mean that "c'entra" could be translated as "enters here"...I just meant that that was the meaning of the words!
> I'm sorry if it confused you...


 
Fede, I re-read the posts, and I see now that Jacob asked for a literal translation... I apologize guys, I didn't see before.
Don't be sorry, for me, Fede, I'm quite familiar with this expression, being a Native. I was only afraid some non-Native friend could get confused by that translation.
Now after all this fuss, I am sure, no one will.


----------



## Alxmrphi

I didn't understand this...

Ci entrare and C'entrare are different?
Is this cos if you add "ci" it changes the meanings of the verb?


----------



## Saoul

Alex_Murphy said:
			
		

> I didn't understand this...
> 
> Ci entrare and C'entrare are different?
> Is this cos if you add "ci" it changes the meanings of the verb?


 
Ciao Alex,

the difference is between "entrare" and "c'entrare".
Entrare is simply to enter.
C'entrare is "to be involved".

Non entro in chiesa, perchè non sono credente.
I don't enter churches, because I don't believe in God.

Non c'entro in questa storia.
I'm not involved in this business.


----------



## Alxmrphi

I see 
But does the "ci" mean "here/there" in the word?


----------



## lsp

Saoul said:
			
		

> Ciao Alex,
> 
> the difference is between "entrare" and "c'entrare".
> Entrare is simply to enter.
> C'entrare is "to be involved".
> 
> Non entro in chiesa, perchè non sono credente.
> I don't enter churches, because I don't believe in God.
> 
> Non c'entro in questa storia.
> I'm not involved in this business.


But could you say it in _another_ circumstance where it means what Alex suggested??

a: No, non entro in chiesa perchè non sono credente. 
b: Dai, per favore, vieni con me.
a: No, ti ho detto. Io non ci entro!


----------



## Saoul

Ok, you are right. Let's make a pair of examples.

Un elefante in una scatola di fiammiferi non c'entra.
An elefant in a match box does not fit into.

Un elefante in un film western non c'entra
An elefant has nothing to do with a western movie.

What do you think about this?

LSP Your example is PERFECT!


----------



## lsp

Saoul said:
			
		

> Ok, you are right. Let's make a pair of examples.
> 
> Un elefante in una scatola di fiammiferi non c'entra.
> An elefant in a match box does not fit into.
> 
> Un elefante in un film western non c'entra
> An elefant has nothing to do with a western movie.
> 
> What do you think about this?
> 
> LSP Your example is *PERFECT*!


MMMmmm. Thanks, that's a word I love waking up to! So are yours!


----------



## shamblesuk

C'eri quasi.....

Spero che non ti dispiaccia.

Lee



			
				Saoul said:
			
		

> Ok, you are right. Let's make a pair *do a couple *of examples.
> 
> Un elefante in una scatola di fiammiferi non c'entra.
> An elefant in a match box does not fit into. *An elephant does not fit into a match box.*
> 
> Un elefante in un film western non c'entra
> An elefant *elephant *has nothing to do with a western movie.
> 
> What do you think about this?
> 
> LSP Your example is PERFECT!


----------



## Saoul

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> C'eri quasi.....
> 
> Spero che non ti dispiaccia.
> 
> Lee



No Lee, non mi dispiace. Anzi, grazie mille.


----------



## Willi

Going back to "c'entrare", it might be useful to note that the infinitive forms are different:


c'entra (it enters there)        infinitive: entrarci

c'entra (it's involved with it)  infinitive: c'entrare

Hope it helps


----------



## fabricianus

Saoul said:
			
		

> Ok, you are right. Let's make a pair of examples.
> 
> Un elefante in una scatola di fiammiferi non c'entra.
> An elefant in a match box does not fit into.
> 
> Un elefante in un film western non c'entra
> An elefant has nothing to do with a western movie.
> 
> What do you think about this?
> 
> LSP Your example is PERFECT!


 
The first sentence (Un elefante in una scatola di fiammiferi non c'entra) is correct but normally we use "Un elefante in una scatola di fiammiferi non ci entra". 
The second sentence is correct at all. Here "ci entra" is a mistake.

C'entra = involved 
Ci entra = enter here/there (correct "C'entra" too, but normally not used)
Entra = enter


----------



## pandina77

Ciao a tutti , devo scrivere ad un cliente :

Non c'entra niente con quello che ti ho detto prima. 

Io non so come tradurre questa frase..soprattutto all'inizio della frase:

.....................with what I told you before.


----------



## mateintwo

Non c'entra niente con quello che ti ho detto prima

It has nothing to with .............


----------



## ElaineG

mateintwo said:


> Non c'entra niente con quello che ti ho detto prima
> 
> It has nothing to do with .............


 
Tiny typo.


----------



## shamblesuk

Or

_It's got nothing to do with what I told you before/earlier_

Lee


----------



## mateintwo

ElaineG said:


> Tiny typo.


 
Tiny but big. Thanks for correcting


----------



## [ITA]Shank

pandina77 said:


> Ciao a tutti , devo scrivere ad un cliente :
> 
> Non c'entra niente con quello che ti ho detto prima.
> 
> Io non so come tradurre questa frase..soprattutto all'inizio della frase:
> 
> .....................with what I told you before.



Mi hai fatto venire il dubbio sinceramente, ma sono quasi sicuro si scriva "centra" non "c'entra".


----------



## ElaineG

[ITA]Shank;1596283 said:
			
		

> Mi hai fatto venire il dubbio sinceramente, ma sono quasi sicuro si scriva "centra" non "c'entra".


 
Sei sicuro?  Pensavo che "c'entra" fosse giusto.


----------



## Jana337

ElaineG said:


> Sei sicuro?  Pensavo che "c'entra" fosse giusto.


Elaine + Jana > [ITA]Shank --> c'entra è giusto. 

Jana


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Jana337 said:


> Elaine + Jana > [ITA]Shank --> c'entra è giusto.
> 
> Jana



ci entra, i.e. c'entra.


----------



## whisher

Hi.
I found:


> It's beside the point ...


Bye.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

whisher said:


> Hi.
> I found:
> 
> It's beside the point ...
> 
> Bye.



Sicuramente il significato è molto simile, ma credo che, soprattutto come tono e livello di formalità, sia paragonabile a "non è rilevante".


----------



## matteo moon sword

Hi Saoul, hi guys.
I think that "c'entra(-re)" without any shade of doubt does come from the verb "entrare"! Of course it does: 

- A: Hey, non credi che dovremmo considerare....?
- B: Si', ma che *c'entra*?? Ti ho gia' spiegato che...

The one in bold simply means: What you are saying does not represent one of part of the things that have to do with what I am saying, "What you are saying *is not supposed to enter*/take part in that sphere/whole of things that are relevant and pertinent"
It's just a figurative use of the verb "to enter".

Therefore: c'entrare (+/-)= entrare or at least they are not so distant..

Matt



Saoul said:


> Ok, you are right. Let's make a pair of examples.
> 
> Un elefante in una scatola di fiammiferi non c'entra.
> An elefant in a match box does not fit into.
> 
> Un elefante in un film western non c'entra
> An elefant has nothing to do with a western movie.
> 
> What do you think about this?
> 
> LSP Your example is PERFECT!


----------



## stella_maris_74

Excuse me guys,
but why do you keep writing that the infinitive of "c'entra" is "c'entrare"?
That would be like saying that the infinitive of "_c'è_" is "_c'essere_"  instead of "_esserci_"

It is definitely *entrarci*, for all meanings of the verb (to fit into sthg/ to enter a place / to be involved with /related to sthg)

If someone tries a search for the verb "_c'entrare_" in a dictionary, s/he would end up empty-handed.
*Entrarci*, on the other hand, is listed in dictionaries.

Here at WR, though the "to be involved with /to be related to /to have something to do with something" meaning is not listed.

Here at DeMauro.

ciao 

dani


----------



## matteo moon sword

Ah ah, you are perfectly right! 
Of course there's no entry for "c'entrare" (sorry, I was tired). However do you agree about the fact that etimologically the expression "non c'entra" is derived from the verb "entrare" and from the use of this verb in expressions like "non vi entra/non ci-c'entra" ? Meaning "This doesn't fit, from a logical point of view, the sphere of things that can be considered relevant  ..bla bla" = 

Ex. "Quello che dici, mi dispiace, ma non posso accettarlo/farlo entrare nell'insieme delle cose che potrebbero avere senso nel nostro discorso.." 


Matteo (ciao)



stella_maris_74 said:


> Excuse me guys,
> but why do you keep writing that the infinitive of "c'entra" is "c'entrare"?
> That would be like saying that the infinitive of "_c'è_" is "_c'essere_"  instead of "_esserci_"
> 
> It is definitely *entrarci*, for all meanings of the verb (to fit into sthg/ to enter a place / to be involved with /related to sthg)
> 
> If someone tries a search for the verb "_c'entrare_" in a dictionary, s/he would end up empty-handed.
> *Entrarci*, on the other hand, is listed in dictionaries.
> 
> Here at WR, though the "to be involved with /to be related to /to have something to do with something" meaning is not listed.
> 
> Here at DeMauro.
> 
> ciao
> 
> dani


----------



## aeiouipsilon

come posso dire "non centra niente" in inglese? 
"non centra niente" inteso come  "non ha alcuna relazione con qualcosa o qualcuno"


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

aeiouipsilon said:


> come posso dire "non centra  c'entra niente" in inglese?
> "non centra  c'entra niente" inteso come "non ha alcuna relazione con qualcosa o qualcuno"


 
Io direi It doesn't have anything to do with it/someone. Ti ho corretto la parte italiana.

Simona


----------



## MünchnerFax

_It has nothing to do with xyz_
_It doesn't have anything to do with xyz_

Se posso correggere l'italiano a beneficio dei _learners_, è: _non c'entra niente, _con l'apostrofo.

Benvenuto nel forum!


----------



## rocamadour

aeiouipsilon said:


> come posso dire "non centra niente" in inglese?
> "non centra niente" inteso come "non ha alcuna relazione con qualcosa o qualcuno"


Ciao aeiouipsilon! 
Non esistendo una forma direttamente corrispondente bisogna valutare di volta in volta il senso della frase.
Nella maggior parte dei casi si può comunque tradurre con to *have to do with.*
Che cosa c'entra? - What has that got to do with it?
Quello che dici non c'entra. - What you are saying has nothing to do with (it).

Scusate Simona e MF! (sono troppo lenta...)


----------



## TimLA

aeiouipsilon said:


> Come posso dire "non c'entra niente" in inglese?
> "Non c'entra niente" inteso come "non ha alcuna relazione con qualcosa o qualcuno"


 
Come hanno detto IkHouVanPulcino, MünchnerFax e Rocamadour - indica "have to do with" e "doesnt' have to do with".
Ci sono altre forme, spesso più formale che puoi usare (lascio nella forma negativa).

...that has little to do with.
...that has nothing to do with.
...that has no relation to...
...that has little relevance to...
...that is outside the bounds...

...e tante altre forme.


----------



## rocamadour

Tra le altre possibilità, se per esempio uno si intromette in una discussione gli si può dire:
This is no business of yours! (= Tu non c'entri / Voi non c'entrate)
 oppure 
What you said is beside the point (Quello che hai detto non c'entra)


----------



## Alxmrphi

I believe you can also use "avere a che fare con", like "questo non ha a che fare con te" (This has nothing to do with you) etc.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Alex_Murphy said:


> I believe you can also use "avere a che fare con", like "questo non ha a che fare con te" (This has nothing to do with you) etc.


 
This phrase works, for example, in this case:

_La mia critica non ha a che fare con te/non ha a che vedere con te/non c'entra con te_.
= My criticism has nothing to do with you (I'm not blaming you).
One could also hear _tu non c'entri con la mia critica _with this meaning.

Instead, I wouldn't use this phrase as _that's none of your business _(rocamadour's situation).


----------



## pallina89

Ciao a tutti.
Vorrei sapere come tradurre in slang o in qualche idioma simile questa frase:

Non c'entra proprio nulla! 

Contesto:
Guarda, ma io mi riferivo ad un discorso diverso, quello che dici tu, 'Non c'entra proprio nulla (con quello che sto dicendo io)!

Spero di aver reso l'idea


----------



## CPA

What you're saying _is completely off the point!_


----------



## byrne

or 
_...way off the mark_


----------



## You little ripper!

Or,
_.....................has nothing to do with it_.

A very colloquial expression used in Australia is, _What's that got to do with the price of eggs?!_


----------

